# Finally, a Vitex!



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I've searched and searched the area for one for the last 18 months and finally found one! A 5-gallon for $55 inch:. I hope it was worth it. A lot of reading has led me to believe it's a favorite of the bees. We'll see now. Looks like it's going to bloom in a couple weeks. I'll keep you guys posted. BTW, it's a 'Shoal Creek' variety.

Later, John


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

John,
I wish I had known...I could've sent you some sprouts. They are blooming like mad right now, but leaves are beginning to shrivel due to drought. They are drought resistant , but that only goes so far.
Regards,LtlWilli


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Someone is selling them in the American Bee Journal, or bee culture classified. Don't remember witch magazine,


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

All species and varieties of _Vitex _are not equally attractive to honey bees.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine have the blue flower spikes and the bees like those just fine. They sure are tough and hardy once established. The drought and heat have reduced output currently, but there are still blooms to be fed upon.
LtlWilli


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt208/tednms/102_1608.jpg
My bees are working vitex like mad. :thumbsup:


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I was pleased to see the ladies on it today!!! They were crazy over it and it's far from being in full bloom!

Later, John


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a great plant. I have several 10' tall and the bees just love it. Being an easy care plant , you won't ever regret getting vitex. Have a great weekend.
LtlWilli


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

I have some Vitex Negundo plants here in Central California (Merced Area) - if anybody would like some.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice looking plants ! I only wish mine looked half as good...Drought is a pain sometimes.
LtlWilli


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the best source for plants and best time of year to plant? I assume planting could take place from now through fall.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

i have a vitex,
but all i have ever seen were bumble bee's on it, what is the good one for honey bee's. my plant has blue flowers, but all i see now looks like seeds all over it.


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

That's not good....I'd really like to overseed yellow sweet clover into the pasture but it's been so dry and I'd have to find some equipment.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like some seeds if possible. I'll PM my address.
Thanks,
LtlWilli


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

my vitex looks almost like marijuana , lol, the leaves look just like it almost, can anyone tell me what species is the best for bee's, ?


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I couldn't say which is best...but they do work mine. It's a Vitex agnus-castus.

Later, John


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Any links to info about conditions to grow. I live in western NY, always looking for "honeybee" plants.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I came on vacation to my in laws in Prescott Valley, Az. We went to a fish hatchery about 45 mins away from here and saw this BIG plant that had bees all over it. I took a couple of clippings and some pics on my iphone of it. I went to the nursery here to have they identify it, they said it was Vitex and took me right to the plants. 5 gal for $18 and they had some taller trees too. So does this stuff grow from clippings? I am heading home tomorrow and sure as heck don't have room in the Tahoe for any plants, otherwise I would probably take some home. Bees REALLY loved this stuff at the hatchery!

C2

C2


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

The vitex that honey bees prefer is the vitex negundo which looks more like marijuana plants....jagged more slender leaves.

Ed


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

If anybody wants some vitex negundo seeds give me a PM!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

When would it bloom in zone 7?


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

It usually blooms from may to the first frost - the haviest during june,july and august.


----------

